# Olympic gold? A new effect of caffeine boosts performance



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Olympic gold? A new effect of caffeine boosts performance New research shows increased muscle performance in sub-maximal activities, which in humans can range from everyday activities to running a marathon. With no current regulations in place, the scientists from Coventry University believe their findings may have implications for the use of caffeine in sport to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

